

VMWare Buys Log Insight From Pattern Insight - scommab
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/07/vmware-buys-log-insight-from-pattern-insight-moves-further-into-cloud-infrastructure-management/

======
jayp
Yay, we (Pattern Insight) finally made it to Techcrunch.... not that we tried
too hard. Our focus was primarily on getting and keeping our customers happy.

~~~
PanosJee
Hahaha good point. Plus you don't make it to Techcrunch if you make actual
money! Congrats! Are you staying at PI or moving to VMware?

~~~
jayp
;-).

I am at VMware now.

